# Freezing shrimp stock?



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 19, 2005)

Its freshwater prawn harvesting season here in Kentucky. Although they are kinda expensive, they are great. After separating the heads from the tail meat, I made a big pot of rich shrimp stock. I plan on freezing it for future use. All the recipes Ive ever read say freeze for up to 3 months. What happens after 3 months? Is it no good any longer? Does it take on a freezer burn taste? If I freeze it then vac-pac it in the Foodsaver, will it stay longer in the freezer? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2005)

Freeze your stock in a tightly sealed container (the vacuum sealer will do a fine job but isn't the only option) and don't worry about the 3 month time limit. 

Freezer burn is nothing more than dehydration.  Have you ever noticed how ice cubes that have been in the freezer for a while shrink in size?  That's freezer burn. The freezer cycle draws moisture from a frozen item. As shrimp stock is frozen flavored water, freezer burn will just evaporate off some of the water. It won't effect the flavor.

I freeze chicken stockfor longer than 3 months all the time and have never noticed an off taste.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 19, 2005)

When I make stock from mudbugs or shrimp shells or anything else (and have any left over) - I freeze it in shallow plastic containers - pop it out like ice-cubes, then vacuum seal it in plastic (FoodSaver). It will last at least a year - probably longer but it never lasts more than a year in my freezer.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 20, 2005)

I completely agree with Andy and Michael on this. Just don't thaw and then try to refreeze the stock if you decide not to use it, that will affect the quality.


----------

